# طلب صغير من أخوكم



## faris sd4l (23 مايو 2008)

*مرحبا أخواني*
*انا ما عندي قتراح لكن ما لقيت مكان اضيف فيه موضوعي غير في هدا المنتدى لانه ما عندي القدرة اضيف موضوع في منتدى الكتب المسيحية*

*طلبي هو كتاب اسمه الحياة المنطلقة نحو الهدف*
*الكتاب أكتر من رائع قرأت جزء كبير منه و ما خلصته لكن للاسف هو مش موجود عندي هلا اكمله*

*بتمنى تجيبولي اياه صراحة عجزت و انا بدور عليه*
*اسم كاتبة ريك واريين*

*اقبلو اعتذاري على وضع الموضوع في المكان الغير مناسب لكن ما قدرت اطلب الطلب غير في منتدى الاقتراحات*

*أخوكم فارس*
*سلام المسيح يحفظ قلوبكم و أفكاركم*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب صغير من أخوكم*

:smi411: كاااااااااااان نفسى أساعدك يا فارس :smi411:


----------



## faris sd4l (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب صغير من أخوكم*



> :smi411: كاااااااااااان نفسى أساعدك يا فارس :smi411:


 
*بسيطة أختي شكرا على المحاولة *

*ما حدا بيقدر يساعدني ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## My Rock (26 مايو 2008)

انا عندي الكتاب, بس صعب انسخه كله لأن وقتي لا يسمح بصراحة
لو تريد ممكن اضعلك معلومات الكتاب حتى تحجزه من اي مكتبة مسيحية

سلام و نعمة


----------



## faris sd4l (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: طلب صغير من أخوكم*

شكرا أخوي ماي روك انا صراحة كنت حاب أكمل قرائته بس للأسف طلبه مني صاحبي يقرأه و انا اعطيته اياه و بس يخلصه رح يرجعه بس قد ما حبيت الكتاب حاب اكمل قراءته​


----------



## elamer1000 (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*سلام المسيح معاكم*

*ممكن اللى عنده الكتاب يرفعه*

*وشكرا*

*+++*​


----------

